

Uber Screwed Me (But At Least It Bought Me Breakfast) - irunbackwards
http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/19/uber-screwed-me-but-at-least-it-bought-me-breakfast/

======
djt
So the App and s SMS confirmation both told him about the extra charge and he
waited until a driver came to confirm it?

Sounds like Uber were in the clear here and they are also correct that he
wouldnt have got a Taxi at the time.

